# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  دحن مسحاخوم

## الشمشار

*سلامات 
العنوان غريب عليكم ماكدي 

:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::heh:
 العنوان دحن مسحاخوم وهذه الجمله بلغه التكرنجه وهي لغه الاريترين تعني wellcome او حبابكم 
انا جاي للموضوع وانتو شيلو الصبر ومافي زول يغير المحطه جاااااااااااااااااااااااااي:3_3_7[1]::3_3_7[1]:
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ازيكم 
 القصه بدايتها غريبه شويه وقبل اخش القصه اديكم مقدمه بسيطه 
 الاريترين شعب اجبر علي النزوح الي بلدنا السودان في فتره من الفترات نسبه لظروف حرب لم تبق ولم تزر وبنزوحهم هذا ادخلو لبلادنا الايدز واللعادات الغريبه والمقاهي الساقطه الاخلاق والدعاره والتكرنجه اللغه التي بات معظم السودانيين يتكلمون بها او علي الاقل يدركون معانيها وهذه هي الحسنه الوحيده لان من تعلم لغه قوم امن شرهم 
 عذرا المقدمه طويله  لكن قبل نخش في موضوعنا نتفق علي حاجه 
انو العينات القابلتني في بحثي ده لاتمثل كل الشعوب التي سا اتحدث عنها  لكن ايضا جزء لاينفصل عنها ونخش في موضوعنا 
 قبل اربعه يوم بالضبط كنت راكب المواصلات ومالقيت مقعد فردي اضطريت اقعد في مقعد زوجي (انا مابحب المقعد الزوجي حتي لايفرض الشخص الاخر نفسو عليك او تحصل منك او منو حاجه تشعل فتيل ازمه في الحافله ) المهم الزوله الكانت راكبه جنبي ارتريه لامن محطتها جات دايره تنزل وهي كانت قاعده علي الشباك المهم في الامر انها لامن دايره تنزل مفروض ازح ليها انتظرت لامن الحافله وقفت وداير ازح ليها (طبعا انا حركتي تقيله شويه ) قامت قالت لي رزاح ومعاناها يا وسخان (ماتشيلو حالي والله كنت نضيف ومستحمي:phil_05::phil_05: ) طوالي رديت ليها (ماليديتي )وهي كلمه بالايطاليه تعني قليله ادب طبعا بما انو الاريترين كانو مستعمرين من الايطاليين فهم يتكلمون ويفهمون الايطاليه ولم اسكت بل اضفت لكلمتي السابقه (كفو رزاح ) ورزاح شرحنا معناها تعني وسخان اما كفو فتعني ياقبيحه او ياشينه 
 قامت بي عربيه مكسره كده قالت لي ما معاك انت مع بتاع الحافله ده ونزلت 
 نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*انا بعد الاريتريه دي نزلت من الحافله فكرت في مسالب النازحين الاريتريين في بلد كالسودان لو في اي زول جاء علي الصحافه مثلا او الديم حيلقي في الشارع عدد مهول جدا من منازل ومقاهي ومطاعم الاريتريين والمشكله انو المقاهي والمطاعم دي رواده من السودانيين وعاده بكونو شباب في مقتبل العمر عمر 15 لحدي 20 وده سن خطر جدا المقاهي دي الفيها ما بتحكي رقيص ديسكو خلط شديد بنات لابسات وما لابسات علي رأي عادل امام من غير هدوم وانا اقول الشعب السوداني بقي شره جدا للقهوه ليه اتاريهو فوق رأي هههه وقمت بحثت في موضوع العماله الوافده مالها وماعليها كل الفات ده كوم والجاي كوم تاني علما بان العماله الوافده تشمل اللاجئين والنازحين والداخلين البلد بطرق غير قانونيه وبرضو الخاشين البلد عديل كده عشان يشتغلو بي اوراق استخدام وطفت في تجوالي ده علي مكاتب تشغيل الاجانب والمنازل والاسواق والحصيله هسي بعد شويه 
خليكم قراب 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*اول محل خشيتو مكتب لاستقدام الاجانب 
بنقاله اريترين اثيوبيين فيتناميين وجنسيات اخري 
مشيت علي بتاع الاستقبال وسألتو 
انا 
السلام عليكم 
هو 
وعليكم السلام اتفضل 
انا 
لو سمحت نوع العمال العندكم شنو ؟
هو 
عندنا عمال وعاملات في مختلف التخصصات 
ممرضين وممرضات جليسات اطفال وغيره 
انا 
طيب مرتباتهم كيف 
هو تتفاوت من 70 دولار الي 250 دولار 
علي حسب المهنه والاقامه 
انا 
هم عندهم اقامات ماشاء الله بقينا زي دول الخليج 
هو 
ههههههه طبعا عندهم اقامات لكن انا بقصد الاقامه عندك في الخرطوم او في مكان اخر
انا 
يعني الاسعار بتتحكم فيها الاقامه ماكدي 
هو 
ايوه 
انا 
طيب العماله دي تملك مستندات تؤكد خلوها من الامراض المعديه بالذات 
هو 
لا ياخ ديل اصحاء ميه الميه 
انا 
انا بقصد لو داير هسي اسوق عامل ايا كانت جنسيته معاي البيت عشان يخدمني ممكن قبل اسوقو للبيت ممكن اسوقو الدكتور اعمل لي فحوصات شامله 
(هنا صاحبنا وشو اتغير) اقال لي ياخ نحن متاكدين ميه الميه من صحتهم مافي داعي 
هنا ياجماعه انا عرفت انو الموضوع فيهو انه وكان زاتو قبل اواصل في القصه ولكي تكتمل عندكم الصوره هاكم ده مقال اتكتب في صحيفه الايام عن العماله الاجنبيه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*العمالة الاجنبية في السودان 
لماذا تزايدت وما هي ابعادها ونتائجها واثرها على انتشار العطالة؟

هل صحيح ان هجرة العمالة السودانية 

المدربة للخارج خلقت فراغا ملأته العمالة الاجنبية؟

رجال الاعمال يشيدون باداء 

العامل الاجنبي ويتحدثون عن تدني انتاج العامل السوداني 

العمال يدافعون ويتهمون الحكومة 

بعدم حماية الحرفيين وبفتح باب الاستيراد الضار

ملف العمالة الاجنبية في السودان يحتاج ان يفتح بطريقة علمية ومنهجية حتى نتعامل تعاملا منطقيا وحتى ندرك اسبابها ومبرراتها وابعادها الحقيقية، خاصة ونحن في وضع غريب اذ اننا مصدر للعمالة المهاجرة اذ ينتشر عشرات الالاف او مئات الالاف من السودانيين في سائر انحاء العالم كمهاجرين (اقتصاديين) اي انهم عمالة تبحث عن العمل في الخارج وعن فرص افضل لتحسين مستوى معيشتهم ولمساعدة اهلهم في الداخل بفائض دخلهم وفي نفس الوقت نحن اصبحنا مؤخرا بلدا مستقبلا للعمالة الاجنبية بارقام تبعث على القلق وتزيد من نسبة العطالة بين السودانيين بعد ان اقتحمت هذه العمالة سوق العمل السوداني على كافة مستوياته من العمالة غير الماهرة وشبه الماهرة والماهرة، فهم يعملون في وظائف (الحمالين) في المطارات والاسواق، وجرسونات يقدمون خدماتهم (وايضا) في وظائف العمالة الفنية والمهنية المدربة وفي المصانع كفنيين عاليي الكفاءة!
وبالطبع فان مثل هذه الهجرة الوافدة على السودان ما كان لها ان تتوالى ما لم يكن هناك (فراغ) تملأه بمعنى ان هناك حاجة لهذه العمالة وسوق لها وانها تؤدي خدمة يحتاج لها الناس. فماذا يقول العامل السوداني وماذا يقول صاحب العمل السوداني وماذا يقول خبراء الادارة والاقتصاد؟


رأي خبير اداري:
توجهنا بالسؤال للباحث في شؤون الادارة محمد صالح عبد المنعم الذي قال ان هناك حقائق يجب نأخذه في الاعتبار عندما نتصدى لهذه الظاهرة.
الحقيقة الاولى ان السودان شهند موجة ضخمة من (الاغتراب) خلال سنوات متصلة عندما كان كل شخص سواء كان عاملا او تقنيا او فنيا او حتى المهنيين، والجامعيين يفكر في الاغتراب لاسباب اجتماعية او سياسية او اقتصادية وبحثا عن وضع مادي افضل ولذلك حدث استنزاف كبير للمهارات في شتى المجالات الانتاجية.
الحقيقة الثانية ان هذا الاستنزاف اصاب كثيرا من المهن التي تعتمد على الكفاءة المدربة مثل صناعات البناء والحدادة والسباكة والميكانيكا والنجارة وغيرها في وقت قلت فيه فرص التدريب المحلي وانعدمت المعاهد والمدارس الفنية ومدارس التدريب المهني وبالتالي قلت القدرة على سد الفراغ الذي خلقته الهجرة.
الحقيقة الثالثة ان هناك الان نهضة عمرانية تحتاج لكثير من الخبرات والكفاءة في هذا المجال دون ان يتوفر العدد الكافي من السودانيين ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة والانتاجية العالية لملء هذا الفراغ.
الحقيقة الرابعة ان هناك معوقات ناتجة عن الارتباطات الاجتماعية والاسرية والتقاليد الموروثة تجعل درجة الالتزام بالزمن وبكفاءة الانتاج ضعيفة عند عدد كبير من الذين دخلوا سوق العمل مؤخرا. 
ويضيف ان هذه الاسباب مجتمعة فتحت الباب للمهاجر الاجنبي الذي يستطيع ان تؤدي المهمة بكفاءة افضل وانتاجية اعلى وبالتالي اصبح منافسا خطرا على العامل السوداني.
اصحاب العمل:
سعد حسين – مدير مصنع- يرى من خبرته انه لم تعد هناك من مقارنة بين اداء العامل الاجنبي والعامل السوداني وهو يأسف لهذه الحقيقة ولكنه يقول ان مدير المصنع الذي يريد انتاجا افضل سيبحث عن العامل الاجنبي رغم ارتفاع تكلفته مقارنة بالعامل السوداني ولكن من ناحية اقتصادية فان انتاجية العامل الاجنبي تغطي الفرق وتزيد.
وهو يقول ان كثيرا من الصناعات السودانية تواجه منافسة من المستورد وهو يحسب تكلفته حسب انتاج العامل السوداني فيجد انه لا يستطيع المنافسة وانه شخصيا واجه هذا الموقف فسافر الى بلد اسيوي واحضر عمالا اسيويين من الفلبين وباكستان باجور ضعف اجور العامل السوداني فوجد ان الطاقة الانتاجية تساوي اربعة اضعاف انتاج العامل السوداني. والان مصنعه يسير بصورة جيدة وانتاجه في زيادة مستمرة وتكلفة الانتاج تسمح له بمنافسة المنتجات المستوردة.
ويضيف ان العامل السوداني في الماضي كان اكثر التزاما وكان اكثر كفاءة وكان يشعر بالفخر لانه يجيد عمله ولا يقبل ابدا ان يكون مستوى انتاجه ضعيفا او متدنيا ويعتبر ان كرامته المهنية مرتبطة بجودة عمله وان هذه المزايا اصبحت معدومة تماما بالنسبة للاغلبية ولا تتوفر الا عند اقلية ما زالت متمسكة بتقاليد العمل السوداني الجيدة.
ويضيف انه من الظواهر الجديدة كثيرة الغياب وعدم الالتزام بالمواعيد والبحث عن اي سبب لتعطيل العمل وهو يرى ان هناك اسبابا اجتماعية.
فالعامل يتغيب عن العمل اذا توفى احد اقربائه مهما كانت درجة القرابة بل يتغيب لو توفى احد جيرانه ويتغيب اذا مرض احد اقربائه او تزوج او عاد من السفر وكأنه يبحث عن سبب او مبرر ليتغيب ثم هو بعد حضوره للعمل لا يواصله طوال الساعات المقررة ويجد شتى حجج لايقاف العمل ثم ان الكثيرين يفتقدون التدريب الذي كان متاحا من قبل وذلك فان كل هذه القضايا تحتاج لمعالجة اذا اردنا للعامل السوداني ان يسترد وصفه السابق فقد كان العامل في الماضي مثالا للكفاءة والمثابرة والالتزام.
الخبرة والتدريب:
احد اصحاب المطابع رفض ان نذكر اسمه لانه كما قال هو نفسه (طبيع قديم) ولا يريد ان يحرج نفسه مع زملاء المهنة لكنه شكا من تدني المستوى وقال المشكلة ان الفنيين ذوي الكفاءة العالية هاجروا والذين جاءوا من بعدهم لم يجدوا الفرصة لينالوا التدريب الكافي ولم في الاماكن التي عملوا (الاسطوات) ذوي الكفاءة العالية ليدربوهم لان كلهم اغتربوا وهو يعتقد ان الازمة الحقيقية هي ازمة (عدم تواصل الاجيال).
لان الهجرات المفاجئة كسرت الحلقة وافدت الاجيال الجديدة الفرصة لكي يتدربوا تدريبا طويلا ومكقفا تحت اشراف زملائهم القدامى، وفي نفس الوقت دخلت تقنيات جديدة في الماكينات وهم ليس لديهم فكرة عنها ولم يتعاملوا معها من قبل واضاف انه رغم ارادته اضطر لاستخدام عمالة اسيوية لسد هذه الفجوة، وهو يحس بخجل لانه لجأ لهذا الاسلوب لان هذه المهنة عريقة في السودان وكان بها رجال يعتبرون فخر للصناعة ولكننا الان فقدنا (تواصل الاجيال).
العمال يدافعون:
محمد الحسن امين فني نجارة يرفض الكثير من هذه الاتهامات ويقول ان هناك الكثير من الحرفيين السودانيين الممتازين الذين لا يقلون كفاءة او مهارة او التزاما عن العمالة الوافدة، ولكن الخطأ خطأ اصحاب العمل وخطأ الحكومة التي فتحت الباب لهجرة الاجانب بل فتحت الباب لدخول منتجات من شانها ان تقتل الحرف السودانية.
وهم يتهم اصحاب العمل السودانيين بأنهم يضنون على العامل السوداني الممتاز بالاجر المناسب ويبحثون عن عمالة رخيصة فيجدون اشخاصا يدعون الانتماء للمهنة دون ان يكونوا قد اجادوها وهو يظن ان المشكلة الاولى وهي مشكلة (الاسترخاص) بمعنى البحث عن العامل الذي يقبل اجرا متدنيا لان كفاءته متدنية ويقول ان اصحاب العمل يرفضون سداد الاجر المعقول للعامل السوداني الممتاز ويدفعون ضعفه للعامل الاجنبي، ولو استخدموا العامل السودناي الممتاز لاكتشفوا انه يكلفهم اقل وان انتاجه لا يقل عن العامل الاجنبي ان لم يتفوق عليه، ويعترف محمد الحسن بأن هناك شحا في عدد العمال الممتازين بسبب الهجرة ولكنه يلوم الحكومة التي اهملت التدريب المهني والتلمذة الصناعية واغلقت الورش الحكومية التي كانت تخرج صناعا ممتازين مثل المخازن والمهمات والنقل النهري والسكة الحديد بمدارسها الصناعية وان الحكومة عامة ومصلحة العمال خاصة يتحملون وزر هذه السياسة الخاطئة.
ويشكو محمد من سياسة التحرير الاقتصادي التي فتحت (مثلا) سوق استيراد الاثاثات من الدول الاسيوية واغرقت بها الاسواق فادى ذلك الى اغلاق العشرات من ورش الاثاثات السودانية وشردت عمالتها واضطرتهم للهجرة ونحن بذلك نحطم طبقة (الحرفيين) السودانيين التي هي عصب العمالة السودانية.
واخيرا ينتقد محمد القوانين التي فتحت السودان بكل حدوده اما العمالة الوافدة من شتى انحاء العالم ويقول انه اندهش العام الماضي عندما كان يعتزم السفر لمصر عبر مطار الخرطوم فوجد ان (العتالة) الذين يحملون (شنط) المسافرين من بنغلاديش ويتساءل محمد اذا كان هذا هو الحال فلماذا لا تتسع دائرة الفقر وتزيد نسبة العطالة في السودان؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

* ونواصل في موضوعنا 
من مكتب التشغيل مرقت علي احدي مقاهي الاحباش (الاريترين والاثيوبيين ) 
خشيت المقهي جاتني واحده من اياهم جابت لي المويه (طبعا اول شئ بكتلو قلبك بالمويه البارده ) طبعا البت الجابت المويه لابسه ليها اسكيرتي اووووه بالفازلين بتلبس ضيق ضيق شديد ولابسه ليها بلوزه انا لامن خجلت قالت لي ولكم اهلا قلت ليها كيميكي
(كيف حالك ) (وحاله مكشوف الله يكشف حاله اكتر ) (سبق ) كويس او جميل هكذا كان ردها شربت كبايه المويه ولسه عطشان (والله من المشوار الاخدتو بس ماتشيلو حالي وتقولو السبب ....) كوركت ليها اتي يعني هووي هبني زحل مي اديني مويه بارده (هبني اعطني او اديني _ زحل بضم الحاء بارد او بارده _مي مويه )
حراي نطقتها بكل الدلال والغنج عشان تثبتي ما امش وحراي تعني حاضر 
جابت لي المويه وقالت لي انت اتعلمت تكرنجه وين ؟ قلت ليها هنا قالت لي انت كويس في تكرنجه 
(نظام تكبير راس لي انا )
 قلت ليها انتي عربي بتاعك كويس من وين اتعلمتي عربي قالت لي انا اتولدت هنا في سودان 
ooooh my god 
نطقت هذه العباره عندما اتي هواء خفيف كده معاهو اغبره ورمي ليها كم كبايه بلاستيك وصينيه 
ذهبت بعيده عني لتأتي لي بالقهوه ومعها فيشار والبخور قاجي 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*بعد ادتني القهوه مشت وجات واحده تانيه جميله جمال شديد اظنو دي جايبنها تونس الزبائن اول شئ سلمت علي بابتسامه كده وقعدت في التربيزه الجنب تربيزتي وبدت تفتح معاي مواضيع عن السودان واريتريا سالتها جات متين السودان وليه السودان برغم صعوبه الجو العايشين فيهو نحن وهم استحملو السودان واجوائه كيف ؟ مع العلم انو مناخهم يختلف عن مناخنا وعامل اللغه ورائيها في السودان وعدد الاحباش الموجودين في السودان وعاداتهم هم في المأتم بالذات 
ودي اجاباتها 
انا جيت السودان قبل سبعه سنه 
السودان لانو محطه كويسه ممكن من خلالها نمشي اروبا او استراليا او امريكا بعد نلم قروش من هنا 
الجو في السودان ما صعب عادي بالنسبه لي بس سخانه مرات بكون شديده 
انا بعرف عربي من الاريترين المسلمين الموجودين في السودان وحبش كتار شديد في سودان ولسه في ناس جايين 
سودان بلد كويس ناس طيبين لكن غالي شديد 
ولامن سالتها عن عاده لعب القمار في المأتم بتاعتهم لم تنفيها وقالت انهم بيلعبو قمار عشان قروش القمار يدوها اهل الميت اتخيلو
 سالتها طيب والبفوز في القمار بشيل شنو ؟ 
سكتت 
طبعا انا عارف الاجابه وماتستغربو انو البفوز في القمار في بيت البكا عندهم بياخد قزازه ويسكي محترمه يسكر ويسكر احبابو وبعد داك الباقي عارفنو 
اها سالتها برضو كيف انتو بتسكنو عزابه رجال ونسوان مع بعض قالت لي كلنا اخوان والبغلط بتحمل مسئوليه غلطو 
قلت ليها انا بعرف واحده اريتريه  حملت من اريتري وزاغ منها 
قالت لي نحن عادتنا قبل الزواج بكون في معاشره لو البت حملت الزواج يمشي ما حملت الشاب يشوف واحده غيره 
ههههههههههه شوفو المحن 
كانت هذه الاسئله كافيه من وجهه نظري خصوصا اني حسيت انها بدت تتضايق
(طبعا ياجماعه العادات دي بتاعه الاريترين المسيحيين بس) 
في بالي كان في سؤال الويسكي والجن والشيري
(وهذه اسماء للخمر المستورده )
 الناس ديل بدخلوها البلد دي كيف ؟ 
الله اعلم 
انا جاييكم ومن الاريترين ماشين علي الاجناس الاسيويه والاروبيه كمان لكن بكره ان شاء الله 
ودعتكم الله لي باكر 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*قبل نخش في العماله الاسيويه وغيرها عشان ما نطلع من الموضوع بتاع النازحين ده غير الاحباش عندنا اجناس اخري افارقه برضو خشو البلد دي وبرضو نشرو اشياء غريبه علي مجتمعنا واهم شئ فيها الدجل والشعوذه والتسول 
حيجيني زول ناطي ويقول لي ده دخلو شنو بي موضوعنا ؟ عندو دخل نحن لامن ابتدرنا البوست ده قلنا انو الاجانب في السودان انقسمو لي قسمين قسم جاء خاشي البلد نازح وقسم جاء خاشي البلد قانوني او غير قانوني كهجره وان لم نقل هذا الحديث تصريحا فقد اشرنا اليه تلميحا فالجاليات التشاديه والكنغوليه والكينيه والنيجريه وغيرهم كثر لجئو الي بلادنا لظروف متعدده وقطنو في الاحياء الطرفيه واشاعو الفوضي بكل اشكالها وانواعها 
بعض منهم اصبحو دجالين ومشعوذين وهم مايطلق علي مفردهم فكي (مالقيت للكلمه جمع مناسب ) وعاثو في الارض مفسدين من خلال السحر الاسود وضرو من ضرو ونفعو من نفعو باذن الله وليس بقدراتهم الضعيفه ثم نشرو تجارتهم الفاسده لتقرا كل يوم في الصحف الدجال الفلاني والمشعوذ العلاني ده غير الطامه الكبري الاسمها التسول واصبحت الخرطوم بلد العشره مليون شحاد ما تركب في مواصلات الا يجيك زول ناطي ويقول ليك لله او طفل او طفله صغيره تمسك فيك وماتفكك الا لامن تديها الفيهو النصيب 
عشان الصوره تتضح انا باقي اليوم ده عندي زياره لمدينه مايو محل سكن عدد كبير من هؤلاء الدجالين والمتسولين انتظرو الحصيله بكره ودعواتكم لي ربنا يوفقنا ونكتب عن كل المسكوت عنه في ملف النازحين وملف العاله الاجنبيه او بالاصح نكتب عن الاجانب في السودان 
نواصل 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*وقفنا في حته اني امشي مايو وبعض الاحياء الطرفيه عشان نشوف النازحين ومهنهم الغريبه 
فكرت اني لو مشيت براي ما حا القي معلومه وحيشكو فيني اكيييييييييييييد فكرت في مناوره صغيرونه كده عندي صديقتي قرت معاي من زمن كنت بقرا دراما قبل 13 سنه في قصر الشباب والاطفال وهي اخت وزوله حربيه كده والكويسه فيها انها ما بتخاف قلبها قوي وبتمثل ميه ميه ضربت ليها ودار بينا الحوار التالي 
انا 
وينك يا..... والله مشتاقين اخبارك وامورك 
هي 
تمام الحمد لله 
انا 
عندك شنو بعد ساعه دايرك تمشي معاي مشوار 
هي 
والله ماعندي حاجه لكن مشوارك ده وين ؟
انا 
بقول ليك حضري الجبنه وانا جاي عليك نديها عشره ونسه مع ناس بيتكم ونمرق 
وفعلا مشيت وبعد شربنا القهوه مرقنا ولحدي الوقت داك هي ما كانت عارفه انو ماشين وين ؟
ههههههههه في الطريق قبل نركب مواصلات مايو قلت ليها انتي عيانه 
قالت لي لا والله انا كويسه 
ضحكت وقلت ليها انتي حتعملي انك عيانه وما بتنومي الليل وعندك هلاويس 
سجمي نطقت الكلمه بي تعجب ودهشه  كده 
قلت ليها اتذكري ايام القصر ومرني وشك من هسي ونحن في المواصلات انك عيانه اتقمصي الدور نحن ماشين لي فكي كارب في مايو اسمو ..... انا عندي موضوع ببحث فيهو 
قالت لي عن شنو؟  وريتها 
ما اتكلمت تاني معاها عشان تتقمص الدور وركبنا حافلات مايو بالشاحنات ويا مايو جوكي ناس 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ووصلنا مايو اول ما نزلنا في اخر محطه 
لاقانا شافع صغيرناديتو سالتو بيت الفكي فلان وين ؟ قال لي ارح نوديكم خشه بينا في زقاقات كده واي زول يشوفنا بعاين لينا بي نظره شك كده لاقتنا ام الولد وارطنت معاه اظنها سالتو مننا والكويسه انها فلاتيه بس اتقرنت ليك معاها 
سنوحاجه ناقاجيا عافيه كلو 
دي ترجمتها سلام حاجه كيف الاحوال عافيه تمام 
قالت لي كلو 
يعني تمام 
وواصلنا مشوارنا من زقاق لي زقاق ومن شارع لي شارع لحدي ما لاقانا باب اخضر كده الولد قال لي ده بيت الفكي اديت الولد 2 جنيه والله ياجماعه المشوار بعيد ودقينا باب الفكي جانا شاب كده عمر 18 او 19 في الحدود دي قلت لي انا جايب اختي دي تتعالج عند الفكي دخلنا البرنده طبعا برنده متواضعه جدا بعد مده من الزمن نادانا الشاب ودخلنا علي الفكي الفكي قاعد لي في مقعد كده زي الككر قال لي مرحب وكان بعاين لينا وفي عيونه نفس نظره الشك الشفناها في عيون اي زول لاقانا قلت لي اختي دي عيانه وعندها كذا وكذا وكذا 
جاب مويه في صحن وبدا يقرا فيها تعاويذ وطلاسم كده الوقت داك انا كنت بتجول بي عيوني في الغرفه فجاه كده الفكي رفع راسو وقال لي عارض قلت لي هو شنو العارض قال لي اختك دي داست عارض بتاع مره متزوجه عملتو ليها عند الفكي فلان لكن ما تخاف انا بفك ليها العارض ده ودي بخرات ودي محايه وده حجاب قلت لي بياضك كم استغربت لامن قال لي 5 جنيه لانو المبلغ متواضع لكن بكون عشان المنطقه عشوائيه واهلها بسطاء ما بيقدرو يدفعو اكتر من كده بعد داك خشيت معاهو في حوار طويل عن الشيوخ وعددهم ومن وين وراعيت انو اسئلتي تكون مصبوغه بايمان تام بان لهم قدرات خارقه حتي لايشك فينا تفاصيل الحوار هسي 

 



*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل واليكم الحوار 
عمنا الشيخ انت من وين؟ سالتو اول سؤال 
هو 
انا اهلي من نيجيريا 
انا 
اووه ناس نيجيريا ديل اسياد الشغلانه دي وعلاجهم ناجع طبعا انا سمعت بيك وقالو انت تروب المويه (مصطلح الفكي البروب المويه معناه قادر علي خلق المعجزات استغفر الله العظيم )
هو 
هههه ماقدر ده انا زول بسيط 
انا 
في فكي انا بعرفو من الكنغو زائير 
هو 
ايوه في من الكنغو وفي من تشاد وفي من الكميرون 
انا 
لكن اتخايل لي النيجيرين اكتر انا كنت بمشي زمان لي واحد فيهم اتوفي اسمو فكي .........
قال لي 
الله يرحمه ده استاذي بعد داك صاحبنا اظنو اطمن لي اكتر خصوصا لامن بديت اتكلم لي عن الفكي المات وناس بيتو واسترسل في الكلام 
في ناس بعالجو بالقران وفي واحدين زيي كده بالمحايات والبخرات وفي واحدين بعالجو بالعروق 
قلت لي البنات غايتو غنن لي ناس العروق ديل (ورورووووك يا اب شرا جيبو بالعروق يا اب شرا ) قعد يضحك وكورك للولد المعاهو قال لي جيب القهوه 
واصلت معاه لكن يا الشيخ البعرفو للشغل ده انتو والزيكم السودانيين مابعرفو لي تتذكر الشيخ الزمان طلع قال بعالج بالمويه وبتاع الكريمت البعالج بالنار كلهم ما عالجو الناس (لو قلت لي طلعو دجالين كان من بيتو ما مرقنا حيين )
قال لي شوف المهنه دي وبقصد الدجل نحن ورثناها عن اهلنا زي اي مهنه وصعب اي زول ينجح فيها 
قلت لي يلا مع السلامه 
قال لي القهوه قلت لي اختي دي عندها حوامض والجبنه مابتنفع معاها وعشان نحصل البيت قبل الواطه تمغرب 
لكن بجيك تاني ودعتو ومرقت 
لامن مرقنا اختي المزعومه قالت لي ماخليت ليك مرض في الدنيا دي ما جبتو لي بهلوس ومابنوم كمان عندي حوامض 
ضحكت وقلت ليها انا عارفك عوافه والجبنه ما حتشربيها قلت اختصر الدرب عشان لايتحرج هو لا انتي لا انا بعدين الجبنه ذاته ما مضمون يمكن يسوو ليك فيها حاجه فهمتي 
هي 
فهمت 
ومرقنا ركبنا مواصلاتنا وعلي البيت عدل 
نواصل 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*كنت في زياره عائليه لمناسبه زواج وعقبال كل الما اتزوجو والدايرين يدبلو هههههه
جيت علي السوق العربي عشان ابحث في موضوع المتسولين او الشحادين نزلت من المواصلات واتجهت لاحد البنوك لظني اني ساجد هناك اعدادا لايستهان بها من الشحادين لكن خاب ظني لانو امبارح السبت اجازه وانا كنت ناسي اجازه السبت دي خشيت بي واحد من زقاقات السوق وجدت امامي امراه في الخمسين تقريبا من عمرها ومعها طفل يكون عمر خمسه سنين يعني ده ما ممكن يكون ولدها لكن مشي ياعم مشي شحدتني واديته قالت لي (اولادي جعانين وراجلي عميان لله )بعد اديته القروش قلت ليها انتي فطرتي ياحاجه قالت لي بي وين انا وولدي ده ما اتعشينا ذاتو قلت في نفسي دي الطريقه الوحيده الممكن بيها اجرجره في الكلام واخد منها الكلام الانا دايرو سقتها وخشينا مطعم جبت الفطور ورغم اني كنت فاطر قعدت قزقزت معاها (المطعم كلو يتفرج فينا )
قلت ليها تعرفي ياخاله هسي انا لو ما كنت شغال كان شحدت زيك وواحد انا لابقدر اشتغل عمل شاق والمشي يالله ويا امين في تلتله قالت لي الله لاحوجك ياولدي 
قلت ليها هسي انا شايف معوقين كتار بشحدو مافيها حاجه ربنا خلق الناس عشان تتكافل ولاشنو ؟
هي 
صدقت ياولدي 
انا 
لكن ياحاجه بكون في زول محتاج بالجد وبكون في زول مستهبل وفي ناس مابكونو معوقين لكن بمثلو انهم معوقين عشان الناس تعطف عليهم وتديهم 
هي 
اي ناس فيهم الكعب والكويس 
انا 
صدقتي ياخاله 
بالمناسبه ساكنين وين ؟
هي وقد بدئت تتوجس من اسئلتي 
مايو 
انا طوالي غيرت الموضوع شويه عشان اقدر استدرجه تقول المادايره تقولو 
الليله سخنت شويه لكن البرد احسن من السخانه (بقصد الجو)
هي 
والله البرد ماعندنا لي هدوم تقيله اخير تبقي حاره الواطه 
في اللحظه ديك جاني تلفون مشيت بعيد منها شويه اتكلمت وجيت راجع كانت فرصه انها تاخد نفسها شويه من اسئلتي الكتيره دي 
انا 
بالمناسبه الشحادين كترو ده ما بقلل من الايراد بتاعكم 
هي 
اي بقلل منو لكن الله كريم 
انا 
وناس الجرايد ذاتهم ما خالنكم في حالكم يومي يكتبو عنكم 
هي 
مالهم ومالنا نحن مساكين وناس الله 
انا 
بقولو انو في زعماء كبار بستفيدو منكم وينشروكم عشان تشحدو ويشيلو منكم القروش وبقولو كمان انكم اي واحد فيكم عندو مكان معين في السوق وانو في عربات بتجيبكم الصباح بدري وتنشركم في السوق وبتلمكم اخر اليوم الكلام ده صاح 
حسيت بي وشها اتغير واللقمه وقفت ليها في حلقها نفضت يدها من الاكل وقالت لي 
شكرا ليك ونهرت الشافع المعاها يلا ياولد ومشت خلتني في بحر من الدهشه لرده فعلها المامتوقعه 
نواصل بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*مرقت من المطعم وعرفت انو الشحادين ما حيدوني معلومه استفيد منها يبقي اشوف فئه تكون قريبه ليهم وبتحتك بيهم طوالي في السوق او فئه ساكنه معاهم 
والقصه مادايره اجتهاد كتير يا اما الكماسره البشيلو منهم الفكه طوالي يا اما كمان بتاعين الورنيش البكونو ساكنين معاهم وفي السوق شغالين معاهم 
طوالي عاينت لي شبطي لقيتو مغبر من المشاوير المشيته لقيت لي ولد صغير بتاع اورنيش مشيت قعدت في الكرسي واديتو الشبط وسرحت بفكر في مدخل اخش بي الكويسه كان برقاوي قال للجنبو (انجي ) وانجي تعني مويه بس دورت ليك معاهو رطانه 
انا 
الشحادين ديل كترو شديد
هو 
اي والله حتي في المواصلات مكرهننا 
انا 
الغريبه في ناس منهم عاملين فيها عمايا وهم بشوفو 
هو 
ههههههههههه انت مساكين يالعرب بتتغشو سريع 
انا 
احكي لي عن الشحادين الفي السوق دي (هنا قلبنا عربي لانو انا ما ميه ميه في رطانه البرقو )
هو
والله الشحادين هنا كتار شديد وهسي انا مرات بشيل منهم الفكه 
قلت لي 
طيب العندهم جزام ديل ما بتخاف منهم 
هو 
هههه معظمهم ماعندهم جزام وفي واحدين عندهم لكن اقول ليك حاجه في واحدين قطعو ليهم يدينهم وكرعينهم عشان يشحدو
انا 
وكيف قبلو انو يديهم تنقطع 
هو 
حكم القوي في ناس بستفيدو من الشحادين ديل وبجيبوهم بي عربات الصباح وبنشروهم في السوق واخر اليوم بشيلو منهم الايراد مقابل العشاء والسكن 
انا 
طيب بتعرف المكان الساكنين فيهو 
هو 
اي بعرفو 
انا 
ممكن توديني 
انت مجنون نطق هذه العباره ووجهه متجهم بعد رفع راسه وحدق في وجهي 
وواصل كان حاولت تمشي هناك بكتلوك 
انا 
هم منو 
هو 
الجلابه 
(الجلابه هم الاشخاص الذين يقومون بنشر الشحادين في الالسواق  وايوائهم )
انا 
طيب سؤال اخيييير 
هو بنفاذ روح
 قول 
انا 
طيب الجلابه ديل ساكنين في مايو برضو 
هو 
لا لكن ما في زول عارفهم ساكنين وين 
شلت شبطي بعد داك ومشيت علي الموقف وانتظرت عربيه ود جيرانه لحدي ما تجي عشان اسال الكمساري بتاعهم عن الشحادين ولم يطل انتظاري وطلت الحافله من بعيد 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*جات الحافله وانفردت بالكمساري 
انا عبده ازيك وكيف الشغل 
هو 
الحمد لله 
بديت اتكلم معاهو عن مهنتو لانه من المعروف في علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس لو حبيت تتقرب لي زول وتطلع منو معلومه تتحدث معاه في البهمو وهنا اهم حاجه بتهم عبده هي مهنته 
انا 
الطلبه كيف معاك 
هو 
هههه والله انا خايفك يوم تطلع لي بطاقه طالب ياخ الدنيا بقت كلها طلاب 
ما عرفناها حافله ولافصل 
(اشتهر عبده عندنا بالسخريه )انا
والشحادين 
هو
ديل كوم براهم 
انا 
مالهم 
هو
ياخ الحافله عشان تملا مشكله وتلقاهم معلقين في السلم دايرين يشحدو والركاب مالاقين طريقه يركبو 
انا 
قالو الفرده الاولي فرده الشحادين وستات الشاي 
والفرده الاخيره بالليل فرده السكاري والشحادين 
(مصطلح فرده اطلقه السواقين والكماسره علي مشوار الحافله ذهابا وايابا من الموقف الي الجهه التي تقصدها )
هو 
والله زي ماقلت 
انا 
طيب الشحادين ديل بدفعو في المواصلات 
هو 
معظمهم ما بدفعو لكن انا حافظهم المابدفعو وبعملو مشاكل من تحت بشيل قروشي منهم قبل يركبو 
انا 
والشحادين ديل الناس بقولو غنيانين وانتو طوالي بتشيلو منهم الفكه 
هو
غنيانين ساي والله ديل جيوبهم مابتخلي خصوصا الحلب 
وتطلق كلمة الحلب في السودان على العائلات البيضاء وهي حالات شاذة في المجتمعات السودانية يتواجدون في الفاشر والجنينة ونيالا والابيض وكادوقلي ودنقلا والدامر وبربر وبورتسودان ومدني، ومعظم هذه العائلات لا تعرف شيئاً عن أصولها العرقية، ومعظمها يعمل اما في التسول او بائع متجول او في مجمعات الخرده 
انا 
طيب الشحادين ديل ما بكونو عيانين بي امراض جلديه معديه انتو الكماسره ليه بتشيلو منهم الفكه 
هو 
ماكلهم 
انا بشيل من السليمين 
انهيت الحوار علي كده وقصدت في خاتمه الموضوع ده انو اشير للنازحين من الدول الافريقيه وزي ماقلت في البوست امتهنو مهنتين لاثالث لهم اما التسول او الدجل والشعوذه 
بي كده انتهي مارثون دحن مسحاخوم اتمني انو البوست يكون نال رضاكم واتمني اني اكون وفقت في القاء الضوء علي فئات وجدت في مجتمعنا ولها تاثيرها السالب 
كل الاماني ان ينعدل المايل والاقيكم علي خير 
في رعايه الله 
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

 ونواصل في موضوعنا 
من مكتب التشغيل مرقت علي احدي مقاهي الاحباش (الاريترين والاثيوبيين ) 
خشيت المقهي جاتني واحده من اياهم جابت لي المويه (طبعا اول شئ بكتلو قلبك بالمويه البارده ) طبعا البت الجابت المويه لابسه ليها اسكيرتي اووووه بالفازلين بتلبس ضيق ضيق شديد ولابسه ليها بلوزه انا لامن خجلت قالت لي ولكم اهلا قلت ليها كيميكي
(كيف حالك ) (وحاله مكشوف الله يكشف حاله اكتر ) (سبق ) كويس او جميل هكذا كان ردها شربت كبايه المويه ولسه عطشان (والله من المشوار الاخدتو بس ماتشيلو حالي وتقولو السبب ....) كوركت ليها اتي يعني هووي هبني زحل مي اديني مويه بارده (هبني اعطني او اديني _ زحل بضم الحاء بارد او بارده _مي مويه )
حراي نطقتها بكل الدلال والغنج عشان تثبتي ما امش وحراي تعني حاضر 
جابت لي المويه وقالت لي انت اتعلمت تكرنجه وين ؟ قلت ليها هنا قالت لي انت كويس في تكرنجه 
(نظام تكبير راس لي انا )
قلت ليها انتي عربي بتاعك كويس من وين اتعلمتي عربي قالت لي انا اتولدت هنا في سودان 
ooooh my god 
نطقت هذه العباره عندما اتي هواء خفيف كده معاهو اغبره ورمي ليها كم كبايه بلاستيك وصينيه 
ذهبت بعيده عني لتأتي لي بالقهوه ومعها فيشار والبخور قاجي 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 



 حرقته روحنا ..عامل زى ناش الام بى سى  زمن الاعلانات اكبر من زمن المسلسل سليتو روحنا كمل ياخى الله ينعل الحبش والله لو ماجبته سيرة الصحافات ما كان كملت هذا البوست
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ههههههههههههه والله موضوع في المليان وطريقة السرد ممتعة جدا 
تقراه مرة تحس بانك عايز تقراه تاني مشكووووووور ياحبيبنا الشمشار
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

حرقته روحنا ..عامل زى ناش الام بى سى  زمن الاعلانات اكبر من زمن المسلسل سليتو روحنا كمل ياخى الله ينعل الحبش والله لو ماجبته سيرة الصحافات ما كان كملت هذا البوست



ههههههههههههههههههههههه كويس انك تميتو 
عندك شنو في الصحافات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ههههههههههههه والله موضوع في المليان وطريقة السرد ممتعة جدا 
تقراه مرة تحس بانك عايز تقراه تاني مشكووووووور ياحبيبنا الشمشار



شكرا ليك لكن ما اديتنا رائيك في العماله الاجنبيه والنازحين 
*

----------


## jafaros

*شكيت محنك يا شمار ..... انت اي رطانة بتعرفا ............؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
..
مأساة حقيقية وواقع اليم
ولا حس ولا خبر من قبل المسئولين الكل مهموم بتكبير كومه
تحت انقاض المواطن البسيط الذي اصبح بعض حطام
...

*

----------

